

Elance Launches Startup Cloud: Best Practice Strategies For Startups - Alltopstartups
http://alltopstartups.com/2011/03/28/elance-launches-startup-cloud-best-practice-strategies-for-startups/

======
mikiem
"The Human Cloud"? Wow... This cloud buzzword is really out of control now. As
far as I can tell the startup cloud is a bundle of stuff... Not a cloud. What
am I missing?

